# Hunting the Florida Wild Boar Hog



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hunting has always been a passion with me. I particularly like to hunt the Florida wild boar. The Florida wild boar, a cunning adversary with an attitude, all bad. A brute who would not hesitate to show what his razor sharp teeth are capable of doing. Talk about a challenge, talk about hunting the wild boar, a master of survival, of adaptation. The brute with a nose that is oh so hard to fool. Cover scents helps tremendously; however, they tend to be very expensive and messy. Most Florida woods are loaded with pine trees. How about a pine cover scent that is easy to use, inexpensive, and really works? Pine Scent cover scent wafers, by Hunter's scents, fills the bill perfectly. Simply pin a wafer on your cap. To the wild boar you will smell like a pine tree. Hogs love to dig. Fresh Earth cover scent wafers also work well. I use one of each. And, get this, they last for years. 
Let's consider choice of weapons to stop this brute in his tracks. Often, even with a well placed heart lung shot, the Florida wild boar will run, and, guess what? our monster is not very happy with us. Personally, I want something that will stop him in his tracks. Enter the very powerful Government 45/70. The 45/70, originally used with black powder as a buffalo gun. Marlin has perfected the lever action rifle. The Marlin 45/70, stainless 'Guide Gun' is a real classic. The Guide Gun is short, accurate, and extremely dependable. It is a favorite of the Alaskan bush pilot, and is widely used in Africa. A variety of available ammunition makes this gun very versatile. Hornady's LEVERevolution, elastomer flex tip, increases not only range, but foot pounds of pure energy. It will stop the Florida wild boar in his tracks. 
Time to go wild boar hunting, time for Tracy & Christon Allen's Boar Hog Alley. Located in Cedar Key, Florida. At beautiful Tiger Island Outfitters we will be hunting in a simply stunning high and dry Florida oak, pine, and hickory forest. 
But, first things first, how about lunch? The entire Cedar Key area is a traditional old Southern Florida throw back to times past. Even the little, family owned, stores reminds us of yesteryear. Hershel's owner, Ms. Elizabeth Western, lives two miles down the road. Wonder what this quaint little place has to offer? 








Hershel's offers breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Locally smoked mullet, and mullet dip, sounds good. How about some alligator meat to take home. Boy! is this ever different. I love real Country stores. This place is Florida!
















Donna, our one and only waitress, suggest her signature cheese burger with onion rings. I am all for it!








Good choice, Donna, very good choice. Thanks for the good old Southern hospitality. Time to go hog hunting. Good by Hershel's, hello Tiger Island Outfitters. 
We are greeted by Crichton Allen, owner of Tiger Island. Time for a short rest. That little cabin sure is comfortable, and cool. OK! Let's go hunt the Florida wild boar. Josh Glidewell, my guide for the evening hunt, picks me up in a very quiet electric golf cart. After a short drive, we see my home for the evening.








Oh no! It's raining, I mean really raining. That afternoon it rained six inches. I saw one very wet hog off at a distance. Back to the cabin. Hopefully tomorrow morning will be better, and drier. After a good nights sleep, Josh picks me up. It's off to the hog woods. The morning is beautiful, even cool for this time of year. As I settle in my little hut I immediately see hogs off at a distance. This is going to be good. Those darn hogs are teasing me. Kina looks like they do not want to be shot. I am setting over a very active electric corn feeder. Where are the hogs? Eight o'clock, nine o'clock, ten o'clock and still without hog. Josh to the rescue. Let's try creeping around the woods in our very quiet electric golf cart. No problem seeing hogs. However, getting close enough for a shot is a different story. Man! those things can hide, run, and make fools out of us. There is a really nice boar. In a flash the monster disappears. Will I ever get a shot. One hundred yards ahead, hogs, great big hogs. But they are on the run. It is easy to see why the Florida wild boar is considered one of the smartest animals in the woods. Please stop, stop just for a second. Big boy slows down, turns to assess the situation. Big mistake! Pow! That massive LEVERevolution bullet is on its way. A solid hit. Finally! Hog down and out.








What a shot, what a trip. 
That electric golf cart is simply wonderful.








I really had to work for this 148 pound beauty. Isn't he cute?








Mister Josh Glidewell, my accommodating, very professional, guide is proud of me, proud of my Florida wild boar. 








Hunting, and eating, have always been passions with me. Hershel's Country store, and Tiger Island Outfitters, I will be back, back soon and often.
Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman
Active member Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations Mr Harbison...Looks like u were blessed with another successful hunt :thumbup:


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

cedar key is a great places i used to dig old bottles there from the 1700 to 1800 the bottles were nice


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

very cool report, sir. thanks for sharing.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Glad you're still out there enjoying nature!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

A nice read. Congrats on a fine hunt. Maybe I need to do a combo cast and blast trip to Cedar Key.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am 70 years old and about 1/2 crippled. I still love my hunting and fishing. Just came back from a two day trip to the Florida Middle Grounds. Be sure to read my report in the out of area fishing section. 
I am doing the best I can. Sharing remains a big part of me. Thanks for the positive strokes. Bob


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good post Mr. Harbison, i always enjoy the pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn fine story there felt like I was reading outdoor magazine!!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*hammin' it up*

Man, that's a fine hunt and story!!! Hope I can keep it up and love it as long as you have!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great report filled with pictures... You are living the good life sir!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks for the support*

Thanks guys. Must admit I really love the great outdoors. I have been hunting & fishing in Florida for over 60 years. I am going to do my best to keep going as long as I can. I love taking pictures & reporting on my adventures. Knowing that my stories are appreciated keeps me going. Thanks, Bob H.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to go Mr. Harbinson, glad to see you out there still enjoying it! Now you got a supply of some excellent sausage for those middle ground trips.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"You are living the good life sir!" "Way to go Mr. Harbinson, glad to see you out there still enjoying it! Now you got a supply of some excellent sausage for those middle ground trips."
Looks like I have some friends on here. Let me share a little more about myself:
I am a Florida native. I graduated from Jesuit High School, and have a degree in Psychology from the University of Tampa. I married Thelma who had three kids by a previous marriage. We adopted the little girls. I love my family so much. The girls are my daughters. I worked as a counselor for the Department of Juvenile Justice for many years. I treated the families I worked with as I treated my own family. Thelma, my loving wife of 39 years, passed away three years ago on Christmas eve, the very day of our thirty-ninth anniversary. 
Betty, my youngest daughter, passed away on Thanksgiving day last year.









My stories & pictures are my way of keeping busy, of not having too much time to think. I am so thankful for the 39 years I was blessed to have Thelma & Betty. I miss them so much. "Living the good life" is how I keep going. Oh Yes! The "excellent sausage for those middle ground trips" helps also. 
I want to thank everyone on here for their understanding, it helps ever so much. Bob H.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Keep pressing Mr. Harbison! Looking forward to reading about your next adventure.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Headed for the Florida Middle Grounds Friday afternoon. Will spend the weekend on the Grounds. Be sure to read my report in the offshore out of area section. I will post either Sunday evening or Monday morning.
Thanks for the great support. It makes me feel at home; much needed! Bob


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good report looks like a great trip!...I've had good luck with the ear shot on wild hogs. .270 right behind the ear or 12 ga. slug they drop and don't run an inch. When I have my bow now thats a different story, seems quatering away or to shot works best for me. I agree with you they are tough to pin down for a clean kill.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Thanks guys! I am 70 years old and about 1/2 crippled. I still love my hunting and fishing. Just came back from a two day trip to the Florida Middle Grounds. Be sure to read my report in the out of area fishing section.
> I am doing the best I can. Sharing remains a big part of me. Thanks for the positive strokes. Bob


Good for you Mr. Harbison. You stike me as a southern gentleman and a fine man. Wishing you many more fishing and hunting trips over many, many years.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoy the stories, keep em coming Bob! Take care,


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the support. It is much appreciated.
I intend to keep going as long as I can. 
I have found hogs, big boars in particular, to be very hard to bring, and keep, down. Tried buck shot at first. The shield on the big boys stopped too many pellets. Never tried a slug. I know it would do the job. Used a 7 MM Mag. for years. Had too many run on it. 7 MM is so small and fast. It goes through them so quickly that sometimes I do not even think they know they are dead. Not too sure about that 270. I think it's the same bullet as a 7 MM. Tell you one thing, that 45/70 drops them in their tracks. If the opportunity is there, I also like head shots. No meat is lost, and they drop. 
Southern gentleman: Guess I am, and darn proud of it. I just love to show our good old Southern hospitality to our Northern friends. Bob


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be hunting there this weekend. Can't wait to bust one


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

another great report Harbison, looking forward to many more !:thumbsup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Enjoyed it....You go Harbison....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have been fishing so much that I have not had time for Tiger Island. I really want to go back badly. That place is major fun. Please give us a full report. Bob


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure your not a product promoter? I'm off to the store now to buy some scent wafers and a buggy.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey! Maybe I should get paid. Hogs longevity is directly related to one major problem...his stomach. Electric corn feeders work very well. His # 1 defense is his nose. Feed him, hide your sent, and he is yours. Those scent wafers work very well. I use two different kinds, pine & fresh dug earth. They are not messy & last for years. Haven't been hogging in a long time. Just thinking about it makes me want to go.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I went down this past weekend and busted a #100 sow at 30 yards (12ga using slugs). Dropped her like a ton of bricks. I got in the stand at 6 and I was on the road home at 7:15 with a cooler full of pork! She came out with a sounder of about 10 pigs (3 sows and the rest shoats). Saw a big boar when I was loading up the sow.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*I want to go hogging!*

:thumbsup: You can't believe how much that makes me want to get back to Tiger Island. My daughter, Dee, and I really enjoy the great hunting. It's no surprise to me that you did not see that big boar until the last. They are much harder to harvest. They are so smart & their nose defies imagination. Maybe we can go together sometime. Bob & Dee


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah they're tough jokers. And yeah it'd be a pleasure to meet you and put some pigs in the ground


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This month I am really tied down to the boat. If possible, let's get together @ TIO next month. Bob


----------

